# 6070 wolverine



## recurve2006 (Sep 11, 2006)

don't get them you will not like them.My bother bought some about 3 weeks ago and after an hour at the range he got ride of them he said they don't fly right and to light.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It doesn't really matter how good they are....they are not stiff enough for you to shoot 80 lbs with.


----------



## Mikedirtbike (Aug 30, 2006)

what would you all recomend for shaft size and what is the 6070 size compared to as far as easton arrows...


----------

